# "safe" electric griddles



## TForce (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone like or know of a "safe" electric griddle? Most have non-stick coatings that I am not such a fan of. But; after it took an hour to make breakfast this morning, I am starting to dream of a nice electric griddle. Do you have one that you love?


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Do you mean an electric skillet? I have had my eye on this for a long time... http://www.amazon.com/Precise-Heat-2-Quart-Surgical-Stainless-Steel/dp/B000VXURYU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326577380&sr=8-1 ...just have to save up.

Or do you mean a large stainless griddle. I have one like this... http://www.amazon.com/Chefs-Secret-5-Ply-Stainless-Steel-Griddle/dp/B000N4M0Z6/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1326577496&sr=1-1 It sits on top of the largest cooktop burner. Actually IIRC I think mine is maybe an inch or so bigger, but doesn't have a lid. It is made by Cuisinart, but discontinued now so maybe check ebay. I love this thing, but actually, depending on what I'm making, prefer my large cast iron frying pan or griddle instead because of the way it cooks. I wouldn't give up either of them, though! 

gl

hth


----------



## TForce (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks! That is a great suggestion. I wonder if the plug-in version in different sizes.


----------

